# The things RPers pull off.



## Anonymousnonexistent (Apr 18, 2016)

Have you ever seen many RPers pull off the very same bad habit before?
In my case, I ask if they're cool for it, they accept or don't reply, but when I check up on them, they just block me instead of saying 'No' or giving any other sort of polite denial.
Thoughts?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 19, 2016)

Never seen anyone that rude before myself


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2016)

nope.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess they can only speak in character, if they were to reply they'd be lying :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

That was your first mistake, having high expectations from a furfag.


----------



## Anonymousnonexistent (Apr 22, 2016)

It's a shame that they do it though. I thought they would be better than that, but nope. It's a bit more shameful that a few of them are popufurs too.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

I normally take a lack of response as a no, and if they block you, well...
I suppose they weren't worth RPing with in the first place.

This is why I tend to keep my group small.
It takes care of wild variables.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2016)

I had someone on Tumblr who was clearly too young to rp with me get really pissed off and started getting paranoid that other Anons messaging her were actually me on different accounts..[They wernt] 
She went on a tirade,harassing me till I blocked her.
FNAF fandom is wild man,I eventually just closed my Purple Guy blog because of all the delusional people finding me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I had someone on Tumblr who was clearly too young to rp with me get really pissed off and started getting paranoid that other Anons messaging her were actually me on different accounts..[They wernt]
> She went on a tirade,harassing me till I blocked her.
> FNAF fandom is wild man,I eventually just closed my Purple Guy blog because of all the delusional people finding me.


Holy shit, if I were in that situation, I totally would have played along.
Paranoia is something you would imagine having in a FNAF thing.

I'm pretty good at writing psychologically fucked tales if I bother to actually write.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Holy shit, if I were in that situation, I totally would have played along.
> Paranoia is something you would imagine having in a FNAF thing.
> 
> I'm pretty good at writing psychologically fucked tales if I bother to actually write.




Oh no man I was great as Purple guy,I was fucking scary and still am when I even cosplay him.
It was just some of these people wanted to fulfill their more adult fantasies and I was just like,no thank you.
I even had some people just send me straight up adult themed asks without warning.
With the others that didnt want NSFW stuff I did play along,and some were actually pretty damn scared of me,a big plus is I've got three new friends that crossed over into the somewhat IRL world of Facebook so hey can't complain on that end.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Oh no man I was great as Purple guy,I was fucking scary and still am when I even cosplay him.
> It was just some of these people wanted to fulfill their more adult fantasies and I was just like,no thank you.
> I even had some people just send me straight up adult themed asks without warning.
> With the others that didnt want NSFW stuff I did play along,and some were actually pretty damn scared of me,a big plus is I've got three new friends that crossed over into the somewhat IRL world of Facebook so hey can't complain on that end.


See, that's when I'd go along with it until right when it got good, then described something unbelievably horrid and explained them that you don't just initiate without my permission.

Not only a boner killer, but it might prevent them from doing the same shit with another user


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> See, that's when I'd go along with it until right when it got good, then described something unbelievably horrid and explained them that you don't just initiate without my permission.
> 
> Not only a boner killer, but it might prevent them from doing the same shit with another user




Ah yeah I know what you mean,I did manage to boner kill a few of them so that's a couple points on my end but others I just ignored.
For my own personal reasons,NSFW content thrown at me and directed at me makes me extremely uncomfortable unless I ask for it/expect it and well,know the person/people in question.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> For my own personal reasons,NSFW content thrown at me and directed at me makes me extremely uncomfortable unless I ask for it/expect it and well,know the person/people in question.


lol I wouldn't have asked why. We all have our reasons.

Stuff like that makes me near hysterical in laughter.
These people think I'M going to do it for them?
But they didn't follow my rules...
Well, let's see them get off on THIS!


----------



## Anonymousnonexistent (Apr 23, 2016)

Same thing happened even today, guy refuses to settle issues over just one question, opting to ignore instead.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah,  with the ones i've dealt  -  it's the whole character leaving in the middle of the storyline thing.  There has to be a better response than just "not interested" "not gonna be involved in this" or anything like that.  Also when the RPer changes their characters backstory and species without warning me first.  Ugh..like for example how can you go from being a cat-person to a vampire to  demon in a matter of seconds after making a deal with the devil?


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 5, 2016)

>The things rpers pull off
Pants?


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 14, 2016)

Sometimes there are things, out there that people especially roleplayers do that are annoying. In all honesty, as a one time GM and usual roleplayer there a bunch of things that can be bumped into. Although the worst case for me was mostly people that godmodded or did something uncalled for that seemed outright rude. Such as in case when a lore, time period and everything is set up, and one person decides to ignore it all together and put up fan characters as originals and mention making them was hard work. That may have been petty of me a while back, but that kind of made me very upset after two weeks of waiting for one person to make a character.


----------

